
The New Hexayurts - ph0rque
http://vinay.howtolivewiki.com/blog/other/the-new-hexayurts-2044
======
blahedo
This is clever! As soon as you realise that the roof of the original hexayurt
has the footprint of a regular hexagon, you can mine the entirety of the
platonic, archimedean, and semiregular solids for anything with hex and square
faces: bam, new no-waste building structure.

